# coffee machine engineer



## scorpion71 (Sep 16, 2020)

hi everyone

I'm new to all this forum stuff. (so not 100% im doing it right !!!)

im looking for a career change and I see a job advertised with a large high street chain which gave me the idea for the career change to be a field service engineer. I applied but obviously with no experience they sacked me off straight away !!

Can anyone help me give me advice where I can start with this role or even guidance on courses I could do to help me get on the ladder.

many thanks


----------



## coffeeWhippet (Aug 1, 2020)

There's a job advertised here offering training on the job: https://www.indeed.co.uk/Coffee-Field-Service-Engineer-jobs?advn=2019774544559045&vjk=fc04c8ef7a50511b - it says they prefer "someone with some mechanical & basic electrical experience. Beyond this full training will be provided. What's most important is a willingness to learn and can-do attitude. A high level of productivity is required and so self-motivation is essential. No formal qualifications are required."

If you have no electronics/mechanical experience at all then you could always do a level 3 BTEC in electronic engineering/mechanical engineering... or just play around with some arduino projects to see if you enjoy that sort of thing: https://create.arduino.cc/projecthub - I'm sure for the above job if you had a few arduino projects you'd done and could talk about plus maybe any kind of practical mechanical things you'd done (bike builds/restorations - even if you get a second hand espresso machine and then look up how to restore it and do that as a project) then you can talk about that stuff in an interview as shows initiative etc.


----------



## scorpion71 (Sep 16, 2020)

Top man much appreciated , no doubt this will be one of many job applications especially during these tough times .

many thanks


----------

